# What Year Did They Change The 25rss



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Does anyone know what year they changed the slide out for the bed on the 25RSS to sleep long ways (so tall peoples legs hang inside the camper, not smashed against the wall)


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

No, but I wish mine had been like that!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

2008 Probably?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

More power to us under 6' folks...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Me and DW are both 5'8" so we fit just right----Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I believe there were several models changed like this - - this year (when the model numbering styles changed, too)


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, my husband is 6'2 and we just bought a 25RSS and took it out for the first time and he was squished in the bed with lack of leg space... I guess you can have it all hun?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hmmmm ... well ..... what year is your's? The '09 model isn't called a 25rss. I *think* it's now called a 250rs and the website shows a turned bed.

btw, our 1st TT was the 25rss ('06) and we loved it. GREAT model!!


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

wolfwood said:


> hmmmm ... well ..... what year is your's? The '09 model isn't called a 25rss. I *think* it's now called a 250rs and the website shows a turned bed.
> 
> btw, our 1st TT was the 25rss ('06) and we loved it. GREAT model!!


Our is a 2003 25RSS that we found on this site.from another outbacker.. We love it just the bed bugs my husband... He had to sleep with his legs up and on his side (he didnt love it)


----------



## daisey_dukes (Jun 16, 2008)

I am a 6"1 female and I sleep "Great" in our 2006 outback 25RS-S!My husband is 5"11 no complaints from him either.These are not for everyone,but we are side sleepers.Add the foam topper like we did and your fine! Just my opinion.Oh by the way our outback is still for sale.Moving must sell.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Karen said:


> I am a 6"1 female and I sleep "Great" in our 2006 outback 25RS-S!My husband is 5"11 no complaints from him either.These are not for everyone,but we are side sleepers.Add the foam topper like we did and your fine! Just my opinion.Oh by the way our outback is still for sale.Moving must sell.


I have a friend who wants one after seeing ours, whats your price and location???? BTW, I am very comfy in ours and I did add the foam toppers (actually 2 of them).. My husband just likes to sleep on his back. I might be kicking him to one of the bunks next trip....


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

kemccarthy said:


> Well, my husband is 6'2 and we just bought a 25RSS and took it out for the first time and he was squished in the bed with lack of leg space... I guess you can have it all hun?










Try doing some searches in the mod's section fos as I recall their are some who have attached a flip up extension of some type to convert the sleeping positions to front to back instead of side to side









Ed


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

If I remember correctly the new 250rs, the bed is turned as well as being a KING size bed now. I wish the 269rb had a King bed.


----------



## daisey_dukes (Jun 16, 2008)

kemccarthy said:


> I am a 6"1 female and I sleep "Great" in our 2006 outback 25RS-S!My husband is 5"11 no complaints from him either.These are not for everyone,but we are side sleepers.Add the foam topper like we did and your fine! Just my opinion.Oh by the way our outback is still for sale.Moving must sell.


I have a friend who wants one after seeing ours, whats your price and location???? BTW, I am very comfy in ours and I did add the foam toppers (actually 2 of them).. My husband just likes to sleep on his back. I might be kicking him to one of the bunks next trip....








[/quote]


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

outbacknjack said:


> Well, my husband is 6'2 and we just bought a 25RSS and took it out for the first time and he was squished in the bed with lack of leg space... I guess you can have it all hun?










Try doing some searches in the mod's section fos as I recall their are some who have attached a flip up extension of some type to convert the sleeping positions to front to back instead of side to side









Ed
[/quote]
Wow, that would be cool, I will definelty check it out just not sure how you could do that because the table is right next to the bed


----------



## daisey_dukes (Jun 16, 2008)

Two foam toppers!That's funny! We are in Brockport,NY.Asking 14,000.We are including the weight distribution hitch(12,000lbs)and sway bars,patio mat,chocks,tire covers and winter cover.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Karen said:


> Two foam toppers!That's funny! We are in Brockport,NY.Asking 14,000.We are including the weight distribution hitch(12,000lbs)and sway bars,patio mat,chocks,tire covers and winter cover.


Good luck with your sale, we are in SC so we are not close at all. thanks for the posts though....


----------



## amyk (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an 09, and yup, it's a King and sleeps lengthwise----can't you just turn your body, or would it be too short then??


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm 6'2" and slept in a 26RS pull-out slide bed for two years. Never felt cramped.

Mark


----------

